# WinCC flexible Runtime auf PC laufen lassen



## express

Hallo,

Ich habe mit WinCC flexible 2008 einen WinCC flexible Runtime zu Visualisierung erstellt. Das Bediengerät soll ein normaler PC sein.
Eine Verbindung mit der Steuerung soll über Ethernet abgewickelt werden.

Ein WinCC flexible Runtime mit 128 power tags ist gekauft.

Nun die Frage:

1. Wie kann ich die Visualisierung auf dem PC übertragen? 
2. wie stelle ich die Verbindung zur Steuerung her ?

Danke im voraus


----------



## funkdoc

ganz einfach....

im windows explorer auf der WinCC07flex CD suchst du dir den ordner "Runtime" aus und führst das setup programm auf deinem visuPC aus.

die runtime wird installiert und du kannst dann mit dem programm dein projekt laden. natürlich auch mit autostart funktion und so...

zu den fragen:

1.du lädst deine erstellte fwx datei auf deinen visu rechner
2.die verbindung zur steuerung wird wie projektiert hergestellt

grüsse


----------



## montysnake

Hi,
du brauchst auf jedenfall die WinCC flexible 2008 runtime auf dem PC, sonst läuft mal garnichts!
(Falls du die "Runtime 2007" gakauft hast: installiere die 2008'er runtime, die Lizenz ist trotzdem gültig)
Starte dann die HmiLoad.exe und unter "Einstellungen" Pfad, Autostart,... alles angeben. Verbindung einstellen, dann kannst du wie bei einem OP dein Projekt rüberspielen...
HmiLoad.exe kannst du auch in dein Autostart reinnehmen, dann wird beim starten des Rechners direkt dein Projekt (.fwx) gestartet und du kannst damit arbeiten....


----------



## eYe

montysnake schrieb:


> Hi,
> (Falls du die "Runtime 2007" gakauft hast: installiere die 2008'er runtime, die Lizenz ist trotzdem gültig)



Echt? Das ist ja mal interessant...
Wie schaut es denn mit den 2005 Lizenzen aus, funktionieren die auch mit 2008?

Ich habe nämlich bisher den Wechsel gescheut weil ich keine Lust habe zwei Versionen von WInCC Flex mit mir herumzuschleppen und ich immer mal wieder Änderungen an alten Anlagen habe.
Wenn ich nun mit der 2008er ein 2005er Projekt bearbeite, brauch ich dann eine neue Lizenz oder nicht?


----------



## JesperMP

montysnake schrieb:


> Falls du die "Runtime 2007" gakauft hast: installiere die 2008'er runtime, die Lizenz ist trotzdem gültig


Funktioniert - aber leider nicht gültig (siehe die letsten Einträge in diesen Thread):
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=22946
Schade.


----------



## PhilippL

Hi,

ich meld mich da dann doch auch mal zum Thema. Wobei ich hier gleich ganz laut und deutlich sagen muß... *"Ich hab das leider nicht schriftlich"*
Aussage eines Visu-Mannes von Siemens beim letzen 7nach5 in Ulm bzgl. Lizenzen war folgende.

Ja es funktioniert ältere Lizenzen z.B. WCF2005 mit neuer RunTime z.B. WCF2008 zu verwenden. Man benötigt hierzu lediglich ein Schreiben von Siemens welches aufgrund der Lizenzproblematik von Siemens ausgegeben wird und einem bescheinigt, dass man rechtlich auf der richtigen Seite ist.

Schöne Grüße

PhilippL


----------



## montysnake

Hallo eYe,
ob das mit der 2005'er auch so ist weiss ich nicht! Meine Antwort bezog sich nur auf die 2007'er, und, eine neue Lizenz zum bearbeiten eines alten Projektes brauchst du nicht (habe ich das so richtig verstanden?)
Sorry,
aber ich muss mich da mal selber in Schutz nehmen:
Unser "Visu-Siemens-Mann" hat uns nichts schritlich gegeben, ausschliesslich Telefonisch.
:Wie kann das sein dass Siem.. uns ohne irgendwelche Vorwarnung eine 2007'er Runtime verkauft und kurz nach erhalt dieser, ein WinCC flexible 2008 rausbringt... Da läuft mächtig was schief bei denen.

Bei uns arbeiten wir nun (nach vielen Problemen der Installation) mit der 2008'er Version. Alle alten Projekte können Problemlos damit geöffnet werden indem WinCC diese automatisch in der neueren Version speichert und Generiert (WinCC flex. macht eine sicherungskopie der alten Version <=ACHTUNG, dein geziptes Projekt wird sehr gross...). Müssen wir jetzt an eine alte Anlage, dann muss eben ein OS-Update gemacht werden (was bis zu 45min. dauern kann), dann läuft auch wieder die neue Version des Projektes auf dem jeweiligen Bediengerät.
Für unsere Panel PC's die etwa im fernen Ausland stehen, sieht es etwas anders aus. Für diese haben wir noch ein zusätzliches PG am Start auf dem Beide (2007 und 2008) installiert sind (geht nur mit 2 Betriebssystemen). Neubetanken des Rechners? Zu unsicher und zu teuer im Ausland da Zeit knapp....
Siem.. macht sich das sehr einfach und wir müssen drunter leiden weill das ganze viel Zeit, Ärger und somit Geld kostet. Die Verdienen viel Geld mit den ganzen Lizensen und wir haben Ärger damit (das mal Lizensen einfach flöten gehen ist keine Seltenheit bei unseren PanelPC's. Restore CD wird oft genutzt...)Mit zeitlich Planen ist bei uns auch nicht mehr viel, da man nie weiss welche Probleme auftreten können!!!

Grüsse


----------



## justbql42

*Ich kann die Runtime nicht finden*

Hallo,
so wie verstanden habe , muss ich nur das Runtime Paket von der WinCC Flexible Installations DVD installieren um ein Flexible Projekt auf einem PC laufen zu lassen. Meine Problem: Auf meiner DVD kann ich keinen Ordner "Runtime" finden. Während der Installation werde ich auch nicht gefragt, nur die Runtime und den wohl ebenfalls benötigten Licensemanger zu installieren. Ich muss doch nicht das komplette Paket installieren? Könnte man keine eigene Installations CD ertellen um Kunden nur die benötigten Programmdateien zu überlassen?

Gruss
justbql


----------



## magmaa

Hab jetzt die CD nicht bei der Hand aber unter Benutzerdefinierter Installation oder so ähnlich sollte die Option für die Runtime Installation dabei sein.


----------



## justbql42

Hallo,
ich habe es nun verstanden. Ich dachte die Runtime Version müsste auf der WinCC felxible DVD des Enginieering Systems enthalten sein. Diese Runtime-sofware ist nur zur Simulation. Im Handbuch (6AV6691-1BA01-3AA0) Seite 21 wird es beschrieben.

Vielen Dank
justbql


----------

